# I have 79 lipsticks.



## dahlingdiva (Nov 28, 2010)

I have 79 lipsticks. Yes, count that 79 of them. Not all MAC...thank goodness. Some are just fun drugstore lipsticks that I love to try. I fall for all the advertising like...long lasting....smooth, etc.etc.  How many do you have and when do you get rid of them?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 29, 2010)

I just quickly counted mine... 43! And all are MAC, except about 3 Revlon ones. That's crazy, because I literally wear the same 5 or so shades. I toss mine (or typically B2M if they're MAC) when they start to smell funny. Like less vanilla and more crayon-ish.


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

I have north of a hundred and I only get rid of them when they get that "crayon" smell. I do make a real effort to wear all of them, too, although obviously some get more use than others...


----------



## retrofox (Nov 29, 2010)

I have 177 Mac Lipsticks (Just the bullet style, not counting other brands or mattenes, slimeshines, etc...) and I havent had to throw one out yet! I have a list of all my Mac items and my lipstick section is numbered so I can use my random number generator on my iphone to pick me out a lipstick for the day! It helps me give love to all my lippies!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 29, 2010)

OK what is that crayony smell? I know that smell and it's funny that everyone describes it as crayons. Wax I suppose.
  	What is the random number generator? An app? So funny. I wish I could be that organized.


----------



## retrofox (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya its an app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! So I just numbered my lipsticks on my list 1-177 and then plug 177 as the limit number on the app and it picks a random number and thats the lipstick I wear for the day! lol if I didn't use this, then I'm sure I'll just stick with the same ones over and over!


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

retrofox said:


> I have 177 Mac Lipsticks (Just the bullet style, not counting other brands or mattenes, slimeshines, etc...) and I havent had to throw one out yet! I have a list of all my Mac items and my lipstick section is numbered so I can use my random number generator on my iphone to pick me out a lipstick for the day! It helps me give love to all my lippies!


	yikes! I need to be that organized -- but then I have a lot of inventory on hand


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

this makes me sad -- I don't want to need an app for deciding what ls to use.... besides, I would need like 8-9 apps for my inventory


----------



## retrofox (Nov 29, 2010)

it's fun tho! It's kind of like a suprise every day! Alot of times the lippie I use for the day determines what look I'll do which helps since I have 300+ eyeshadows. Just wanna make sure everything gets used


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *retrofox* 



 	it's fun tho! It's kind of like a suprise every day! Alot of times the lippie I use for the day determines what look I'll do which helps since I have 300+ eyeshadows. Just wanna make sure everything gets used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I think you're my hero. I like the idea of the surprise and I can only dream of having a collection the size of yours. I have been trying to make myself use as many different lipsticks as I can by tracking what I wear every day.


----------



## retrofox (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks hun : D! I love my MAC collection as if it were my child lol! Tracking is a great idea as well, i haven't done that yet but maybe I should!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

i have quite alot of lipsticks too. generally i try and rotate which ones i am using so they get get a turn! lol! however i dont have an app or anything that does it for me. obviously i have my faves though and they do tend to get used the most. and my night time lippies are not used as much. but i try!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a good amount of lippies... they're almost all NYX though. They make it so easy to have so many since they're so cheap. However, I haven't been wearing lipstick lately due to extremely chapped/destroyed lips. Thanks winter.


----------



## Almus (Nov 30, 2010)

I have 6 lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 1 from Chanel, one from YSL and one from MAC. I don't wear the MAC one at all, the YSL one is more for night-time or special occasions (it's a very beautiful cold red) and the ones i use everyday are the other four =)
  	I plan to extend my collection ofc, but since I am very new to lip products I prefer getting used first and when they become essential in my routine, I'll get more!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

This post makes me want to run out and buy another lippie


----------



## Hilde (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I have somewhere around 25 llipsticks if you don't count all my NYX ones. I also like lipstick way better than lipglosses. I've been trying to refrain from getting new ones just because I think they're pretty, especially if they're too similar to those I already own. I'm not sure when I will want to not use one anymore due to it going stale or something. It hasn't happened yet, and I hope it never does because that would just be sad, I hope it doesn't happen too soon.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 2, 2010)

I have six MAC lippies, and about twenty-five of other brands (mostly drugstore and some were gifts).

  	I don't get rid of them unless they dry up.


----------



## vala (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I had a lot but I finally counted today....i have 62 lipsticks (11 mac) and 15 glosses 

  	thanks for sharing  i love knowing I'm not the only one


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a grand total of 15 lipsticks lol, 11 of them are MAC.


----------



## geeko (Dec 2, 2010)

Not a lipstick fan as i don't hoard cream products in general as they dont last as long as powder products. Have about 50 lipsticks from MAC and about 15 other lipsticks from other brands.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 3, 2011)

I love lipstick, but I think I only have about 15 right now. I envy a lot of those photos with over 50 lipsticks to choose from. I plan to really expand my collection because I just love trying all the various pigments and experimenting with different glosses over them, too!  I need to shop, shop, shop!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 4, 2011)

Right now I own 46 MAC lipsticks! So insane!! LOL


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 175+ lipgloss/lipsticks. Not sure about just MAC! I want an App for my lippies


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 48 MAC and 32 that are other brands.....NYX, Bobbi Brown, MUF, etc.  I throw them away when they start smelling weird.


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 9, all MAC


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 46+ lipsticks and 31+ lipglasses, I never know the actual number because I always have lipsticks/lipglasses in different purses/pockets lol.  And that is only my Mac, I haven't bothered counting the other brands.

  	And the funny think about having that many is that I feel like I have none, i need more lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 27, 2011)

January 3rd I had about 15. Now I have 108, not inlcuding glosses, sheens, dazzleglass, etc, ones coming and the ones in my purse.  Yep, I love lipstick!


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 16, 2011)

do you tink lippies really expire? cos i got some from my grandma im using...



katred said:


> I have north of a hundred and I only get rid of them when they get that "crayon" smell. I do make a real effort to wear all of them, too, although obviously some get more use than others...


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 16, 2011)

YES, they definitely expire eventually.  When they do, you'll certainly know it, more than likely by the smell.  Sometimes you can look at them and tell.  Weird thing, though, I bought a Ladybug l/s last fall and pulled it out again about a month ago to use it.  It smelled fine but it had this white stuff on it, which I immediately assumed was some kind of mold!  I quickly checked my other lipsticks and none of them had this weirdness going on.  I scooped it out and threw it away (kept the container for back to MAC).  What a shame, because I'd only worn it a few times.


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never been a huge fan of lipstick until recently. I now have a grand total of 10 lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have 35, 10 MAC lipsticks and 25 by other brands in my vanity right now. But there are still about 10 more somewhere around,  in my purses and my car.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 87 lipsticks, 78 MAC and 9 Nars


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG no! well i got vintage lippies from my grandmother and they smell a lil but...no white stuff just lippie... i dont care cos I love feeling that Im wearing grandma's lippies (they are at least from the 80's and she had a face powder that im using a blush cos its possibly so old that it turned peach!!!!)

  	But it sucks I would have taken it back to MAC and be like WTF!!!!!!!!! gimme a new one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 25, 2011)

so 3 months ago I had 8 lipsticks... And then I found specktra and... OMG!!!!!! Now I have 33 :O

  	I need professional help cos 4 are candy yum yum, 2 candy yum yum dupes (Barry M 52 &62), 3 playtime, 1 quite cute, and one Barry M 129 dupe for lavender whip cos i see u guys raving about it!

  	So... just in the past 3 weeks... all I got is quite cut related lipsticks 11!!!!!!! 


  	33 total
  	20 MAC (5 of them backups)-fleshpot, myth, viva glam gaga II, supremely confident, bare again, marquis D, CYY x 4, platime x 3, quite cute,girl about town, saint germain, russian red, up the amp, rebel, morange
  	2 chanel (1 of them backups)-Genial LE
  	1 shiseido -real rose
  	3 Barry M-52,62,129
  	2 Covergirl-euphoria and embrace
  	1 boujoirs-rouge 47
  	1 sisley-red something
  	1 lancome-roughe 50
  	1 Nars-schiap
  	1 Bobby Brown-Beige


  	I think I have to stop buying lipsticks


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i, too, have somewhere between 30-40 lipsticks... and probably another 20 or so lipglosses as well just from MAC.  i hardly use them though and they are stored well so i hope they last a very long time.


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

I think I only have about 7 lipsticks....I'm not a huge lipstick kinda girl but that is quite a collection that you have!!!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Wow what a collection!  I probably have a total of 10 lipsticks. I can't stand the smell of most lipsticks.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

I found my most recent MAC inventory.  I don't recall any recent lipstick acquisitions since then so here we go.

*Lipsticks*

 				Lovelorn 				Syrup 				Viva Glam I 				Way to Love 				Bombshell 				Viva Glam II 				Angel 				Chatterbox 				Viva Glam III 				Taupe 				Speed Dial 				Viva Glam IV 				Plumful 				Jubilee 				Viva Glam V 				3N 				Cherish 				Viva Glam VI 				Sweetie 				Siss 				Viva Glam Gaga II 				Girl About Town 				Hug Me  				Lustering 				High Tea  				Snob 				Hot Gossip  				Russian Red 				Crème de la Femme  				Kinda Sexy 				Hue  				Sandy B 				Patisserie  				Innocence, Beware! 				Spitfire  				Thrills 				Marquise'd 
 
*Lipglosses*

 				Wonder Woman 				C-Thru 				Athena's Kiss 				Wonderstruck 				Boy Bait 				Pinkarat 				Viva Vlam Gaga 				Budding 				Viva Glam Gaga II 				Pink Grapefruit 				Hot House 				Ola Mango! 				Strange Potion 				Underage 				Devilishly Stylish  				Love Alert  				Money, Honey  				Steppin' Out  				Pink Lemonade  				Nymphette  				Lust  				Cultured


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 6 lipsticks, Im a gloss person


----------



## emarie (Jul 13, 2011)

I only have 12 but that number will change once the fall collections are launched.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

Around Christmas I had 6 lipsticks, a few glosses and tons of lip balm.  Now I hold my head in shame. There isn't any point in counting mine anymore.  This is the photo of my lip drawer and spinner before I got into Chanel.  My lips runneth over.    Whenever I look at a brand it seems lips and blush are the first things I go for.  A pity things expire, because I would be set for life and the afterlife as well.  Hehehe...


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 41 Mac lipsticks but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up going to 100 or so cause I love lipstick more than any beauty product!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Around Christmas I had 6 lipsticks, a few glosses and tons of lip balm.  Now I hold my head in shame. There isn't any point in counting mine anymore.  This is the photo of my lip drawer and spinner before I got into Chanel.  My lips runneth over.    Whenever I look at a brand it seems lips and blush are the first things I go for.  A pity things expire, because I would be set for life and the afterlife as well.  Hehehe...


	O wow I love your setup it's so pretty and organized!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 14, 2011)

LiLBeautyBarbie said:


> O wow I love your setup it's so pretty and organized!


	Thank you! It smells good, too!  Every time I open this drawer I get that wonderful whiff of vanilla!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Jul 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes, where did you get your spinner?


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

This just makes me want to buy more lipsticks! lol.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

A makeup app would be so much fun! I wouldn't need one for lipstick because I have only 6. I'm a gloss fiend, but I have been looking to add more lipstick.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

i have 5 l/s to far... i perfer l/g


----------



## TheClara (Sep 19, 2011)

At the moment I have 52 lipsticks in my kit. 14 of them are MAC and 10 YSL. My two fave lipstick brands...Then I have some other brands like Dior, Illamasqua, Chanel, Givenchy and Nars. Until about two weeks ago I had some NYX round lipsticks too, but I gave them away caus I think they taste horrible and I can't stand bad-tasting lipsticks haha.


----------



## lmcmullen (Sep 21, 2011)

I probably have 50 lipsticks with the majority of them d/s ones. A discount store near me was having a huge closeout blowout and I got a ton of Revlon ones for 50 cents or a dollar each. At that price I picked up even ones I didn't think I'd wear just to try the color out.

  	Of MAC, I have about a dozen, including backups of Gem of Roses and Syrup.


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 13, 2011)

I counted them a couple of months ago, and If I'm not completely wrong I'm up to about 130.. Looks like this at the moment! Do I need more space and storage? Yes sir!


----------



## Nika (Oct 13, 2011)

Good idea about the app to decide which lipstick to wear. Particularly since you have so many.

  	I think I only have around 6 lipsticks or so (all MAC). Never been a massive lipstick person... eyeshadow is generally what I choose to spend my money on.


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna count mine when I get home


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't own any lipsticks! It's rather sad. At the age of 19 I'm just now getting into face and lip products, I only ever cared about doing my eye makeup before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	I have enough to B2M for my first l/s, I just haven't been able to choose one yet. I know Morange looks nice on me, but I wouldn't wear that on a regular enough basis. I need to get a palette and depot my eyeshadows, then I'll have enough for a couple more


----------



## hlbrown23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have 27, but I recently did a huge clean-out of all my lipsticks and probably got rid of about 20 that I'd had for years and/or hardly used.  The longest I ever had a lipstick was 4 years, but I probably only used it regularly for about 3...which still seems a little gross, haha.  I would think 2 years is a good life span for lipstick.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 105 MAC lipsticks... Im obsessed with limited editon colors! Im thinking its totally normal to have at least 365 lippies... one for each day of the year! lololol only 260 to go hahaha


----------



## ziggy (Jan 9, 2012)

ElvenEyes said:


> Around Christmas I had 6 lipsticks, a few glosses and tons of lip balm.  Now I hold my head in shame. There isn't any point in counting mine anymore.  This is the photo of my lip drawer and spinner before I got into Chanel.  My lips runneth over.    Whenever I look at a brand it seems lips and blush are the first things I go for.  A pity things expire, because I would be set for life and the afterlife as well.  Hehehe...



 	Goodness gracious this is incredibly organised!!!!!! I have to keep my collection to a minimum because I know there will never be time to set up a good system. Good on ya E.E!!!!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

I have about 40 lipsticks. Def want more though.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 27, 2012)

i have 11 lipsticks, though only 2 are mac. my mom already thinks what i have is too much, i wonder what she'd say to some of y'alls collections


----------



## plantashes (Jul 28, 2012)

I've got fifteen lipsticks, and, sadly, no MAC yet. The collections here are my dream come true.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

I have 50 something MAC lipsticks and numerous other brands..I would say 100 or so in all...not counting glosses...I am a lipstick addict!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 30, 2012)

I currently only own 24 MAC lipsticks.  I have at least 30 or more in other brands though I mainly stick to my MAC.

  	I try and just randomly pick one so they all get use.  I don't wear make-up daily otherwise at least all the MAC lipsticks would get one use a month.


----------



## urshz (Aug 2, 2012)

I only have 3


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 50 MAC lipsticks + 2 back-ups (Violetta and Black Knight).

  	So I guess that makes 52. I didn't count the other lippies nor did I count the glosses.  	   	See:


----------



## NATlar (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 22 mac lipsticks (one is a backup which is Heroine the purple one), one Revelon and 6 sleek paint pouts. I did have about 8 sleek lipsticks but i gave them to my little sister as i don't use them.


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

i love Mac lipsticks but I only own about 10.. I just pick them randomly to use and feel like I will never use them all up! they are all nude/pinkish colors (too afraid to go bold) so I pretty much do not even purchase any anymore


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 13, 2013)

wasn't doing much so i decide to count my lipsticks. I didn't count lipgloss.
  	total 76

  	Guerlain:23
  	MAC:9
  	Chanel:7
  	LAncome:6
  	Shiseido:6
  	Dior:4
  	as the rest misc, Burberry, LMdB,Cle de peau, Annabelle, Anna sui, Edward Bess, Mary Kay, Jouer


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am a lipstick woman, so counting ? What's the use


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

I have more than 50 that's for sure lol


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

I know I have approx 120 MAC LS and prob equal that of other brands...I need to wear them more


----------



## lele86 (Oct 12, 2013)

damn i feel really bad i have about 160 lipsticks and lipsticks and about 90 are mac


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

The random number generator is a good idea!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

this is 140 total not including the melt cosmetics lipsticks i just brought and the other new ones
  and the drug store lippies

  i have one whole tray of mac one half is limited edition and the other half if regular and the top tray
  has to rows of limited edition mac


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, I love your collection!


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

MmeSpark said:


> Wow, I love your collection!


thank you


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

my collection


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 15, 2014)

My lippies


----------



## Vodkapirate (Dec 4, 2014)

I just counted and right now I have 44, not including backups (which I only have like 3-4 of). It'll be 46 when my Nasty Gal lippies arrive. I kinda thought I had more than that. Guess I need to do more shopping!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Feb 21, 2016)

i have 68 lipsticks. 7 of these are mac


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Off the top of my heard I have 14 lipsticks (maybe a couple more I've forgotten) and only two are MAC! I tend to fall in love with certain colours and use them until they are gone rather than buying lots and lots. I have around 8 liquid lipsticks too.


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have 84 lipsticks and they are all MAC. Mostly in the rose/nude family. Can't believe how many lipsticks I have! lol


----------



## xandraxelestine (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, and I thought I was a lipstick junkie, 
I have just 168 lipsticks, and just 19 out of that lot is from MAC. I wear strictly mattes, and many of them are liquid lipsticks. I miss how comfortable Mac lipsticks feel on the lips tho, compared to some liquid lippies. I'm pretty sure after the holidays I'm going to have far more than 168 lipsticks


----------

